# Silly boys, who'd have thought he was only gone around 2 weeks



## ForeverSunRider (Jun 27, 2013)

Is it bad that I find them fighting kind of cute? They're like little angry puff balls. 

I hope they settle down for you soon though. As adorable as their scuffles are, I can see how they'd get old real quick.


----------



## rbarlo32 (Aug 9, 2010)

The settled down, but then I had to take Ricky the black one back out again so after that I just kept them separate as Star the ginger one (red roan) was already getting worse with the other boys so he is now living with a gelding he grew up with and the Black one is in with the other boys.


----------



## KigerQueen (Jun 16, 2013)

I place that had cobs that i used to work at had a system for scratches. Head and shoulders and a over the counter salve for the "mud" fever. It worked!


----------

